# thermal underwear



## paul2432 (Jul 11, 2006)

I used my new leg warmers today and they worked great. However, my upper thighs and butt were freezing and red when I got to work (just regular bike shorts).

Does anyone where something like this under their bike shorts:

http://cyclocrossworld.stores.yahoo.net/crgowistgubo.html

Ultimately I'd like to get something like the Pearl Izumi P.R.O thermal bibs, but $175 is more than I can spend right now.

Any other recommendations would be appreciated.

Thanks,
Paul


----------



## joel2old (Feb 22, 2008)

i wear AmFib bib tight from Peral izumi with a liner short under and have never been cold in weather down to zero. went today for a 30 mile ride in 15 degree temp and felt great. i got them on ebay new for 50.00. i have not hit a temp or conditions that i could not wear this set up.


----------



## JCavilia (Sep 12, 2005)

Personally, I only use leg warmers in warmer conditions, where one layer is sufficient and I might want to shed the warmers later. In the conditions you've described, I wear tights over regular cycling shorts, thereby providing a second layer for the tender bits. You don't need some super high-priced tights, just something thick enough. You can get mid-weight tights from Performance or Nashbar for 40-50 bucks.

According to your profile, you live in Boulder. Per the weather report, it was WAY too cold for shorts and leg warmers this morning, IMHO.

I commute in New England. My leg warmers won't be seen again until at least March, unless we get a crazy warm spell.


----------



## paul2432 (Jul 11, 2006)

Thanks for the replies. I have a pair tights but was a little to eager to try out the leg warmers. I think I'll stick with the tights.

Paul


----------



## Kerry Irons (Feb 25, 2002)

*+1*



JCavilia said:


> In the conditions you've described, I wear tights over regular cycling shorts, thereby providing a second layer for the tender bits.


Agree. I find that if it's cold enough to need tights, then the extra layer over the shorts is a welcome benefit.


----------



## stevevance (Jun 6, 2007)

Skip the expensive Pearl Izumi's and check out these Performance bib tights:
http://www.performancebike.com/shop/Profile.cfm?SKU=26046

They have wind and water proof front panels (solving your thigh problem) and heavyweight material all around (most likely solving your butt problem). 

But really, just pack on the layers and make sure you wear tights (I sometimes just wear Adidas Response running tights under jeans).


----------

